# Cut Mullet for Reds?



## willd (Jan 15, 2011)

All, I am visiting Ft. Morgan next week and hope to get into a little redfish action from the surf or pier. I have caught reds up to approx 10lbs on carolina rigs and drop shot rigs with fresh dead shrimp, but would like to get into some a little bigger. I hear of cut mullet being used extensively. How do most people get the mullet? Cast net? Hook and line? Store? Also, what size chunk of bait and hook is best from the surf/pier? Thanks in advance for your help! The forum is awesome!


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I go down to Joe Patti Seafood. $0.99/lb. 6 of them usually only run about $5.50. The $6 paid is worth my time of not catching anything in a net.

Cut them into strips. Just started trying to filet and hook a cleaner piece, but only got my bait stolen this past weekend.


----------

